# Who seen Tyler's Ultimate Lasagna



## Bam!! (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey all!   

Have you guys seen Tyler Florence's ultimate lasagnas that he went around the world to see and make!

His own was with butternut squash....

Was wondering what you guys thought of this episode ?


----------



## Polly-Esther (Jul 4, 2004)

*Lasagna*

I didn't catch the lasagna episode but I do like Tyler and his show. I just had lasagna at Olive Garden yesterday. It was just so-so. For an Italian restaurant, they don't have the best sauce. I have found local places that have much more to offer than national chains. I actually prefer cottage cheese in my lasagna instead of ricotta. Anyone agree with me on that? Anyone disagree with me on that?


----------



## chefmom (Jul 4, 2004)

*Lasagna*

Hi Bam!

I did not see that episode but I have made a lasagna with butternut squash, spinach and an alfredo sauce.  It was my brain storm and it was really good!  My husband choked it down, bless him!  
I have also had a pumpkin/proscutto (sp?) lasagna.  Very different but great!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm a Tyler fan, I saw the episode you are talking about, and I almost gagged. It might taste okay - but it's just not my idea of lasagna.


----------

